# Boiler always making sound as if water is running through it



## FrancisYinka (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All, does anyone know why a boiler that is less than 4 years would always make a sound of flowing water as long as the switch button is on, even when the timer on the boiler and the central heating thermostat are off. It is a Baxi Solo HE, both for hot water and central heating, please?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Water sound is usually the result of air in the lines. Since your boiler is used for hot water is is always operating to heat the water, even in summer.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do any of the radiators feel warm?

You need to verify that the circulator pump for the radiators is not running in summer.


----------



## FrancisYinka (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! @joed, what's the implication of that, does that mean I can turn the switch button off in summer as I wonder this might be the reason for a high gas bill? @AllanJ, no the radiator doesn't feel warm as the thermostat is off, however the pipes leading to the boiler itself are sure hot. It's just that the sound is increasingly loud these days.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It is not unusual for a small amount of boiler water to drift up to the radiators (gravity flow) in summer and most folks don't worry about that. You can install a ball and lever valve in either the pipe exiting the boiler to the radiators or the pipe returning from the furnace back to the boiler if you really want to. You will have to remember to re-open that when the heating season begins. If you do have or install such a valve it would also be a good idea to install a cutoff switch for the circulator so the thermostat can't turn the heat on with the valve closed.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you turn the switch off you will no thave any hot water.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Why is the boiler hot if there is no demand?


----------

